# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Երեկոյան/կիրակնօրյա կուրսեր public health/HR բնագավառներում

## armatura

Ընկերուհիս աշխատում է Երևանի առաջատար կլինիկաներից մեկում որպես HR-մասնագետ: Ցանկանում է աշխատանքից (18:00-ից) հետո մնացող ժամանակը և հանգստյան օրերը նվիրել իր բնագավառին առնչվող գիտելիքների ձեռքբերմանը՝ անձնակազմի կառավարում, հանրային առողջություն և այլն: Հատկապես հետաքրքրում են բոլոր կուրսերը/թրենինգները, որոնք հետագայում Եվրոպա կամ ԱՄՆ էմիգրացվելիս իրեն օգտակար կլինեն կամ ինչ-որ կերպ հաշվի կառնվեն որպես որակյալ ուսուցում: Դիստանտ ուսուցումը նույնպես հետաքրքրում է: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ ցանկացած ինֆորմացիայի համար:

----------


## armatura

որոշեցի թարմացնել հարցումը, գուցե այս անգամ որևէ տեղեկություն ստանամ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընկերուհիս աշխատում է Երևանի առաջատար կլինիկաներից մեկում որպես HR-մասնագետ: Ցանկանում է աշխատանքից (18:00-ից) հետո մնացող ժամանակը և հանգստյան օրերը նվիրել իր բնագավառին առնչվող գիտելիքների ձեռքբերմանը՝ անձնակազմի կառավարում, հանրային առողջություն և այլն: Հատկապես հետաքրքրում են բոլոր կուրսերը/թրենինգները, որոնք հետագայում Եվրոպա կամ ԱՄՆ էմիգրացվելիս իրեն օգտակար կլինեն կամ ինչ-որ կերպ հաշվի կառնվեն որպես որակյալ ուսուցում: Դիստանտ ուսուցումը նույնպես հետաքրքրում է: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ ցանկացած ինֆորմացիայի համար:


Թող կուրսերան փորձի:

----------

armatura (16.07.2013)

----------

